# Tow Behind Sprayer Recomendation?



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I need some help finding a good tow behind sprayer for a buddy. He will use it almost exclusively for Pre-emergent across one acre.

I think his max budget is $400, but would be happy spending less.

Thanks!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

How mechanically inclined is he? I put my pull behind together with parts from Atwood's and TSC for under $300. It has a 60" boom and 35 gallon capacity.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

He's not mechanically inclined, and doesn't have much free time. He would need something that can be put together in an hour or two with minimal effort.

Doing a little google work I found this sprayer with some good overall reviews. If applying at 1G/1k he would fill it twice per app for the 40k of lawn.
 NorthStar Tow-Behind Boom Broadcast and Spot Sprayer - 21-Gallon Capacity, 2.2 GPM. 
Or Should he go for the 30G tank for a little more $$?

What do you think J_Nick?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I need some help finding a good tow behind sprayer for a buddy. He will use it almost exclusively for Pre-emergent across one acre.
> 
> I think his max budget is $400, but would be happy spending less.
> 
> Thanks!


With that budget I would probably look into something like this Chapin 97600 (15gal) or Chapin 97700 (25gal). It looks like it uses horizontal FloodJet style tips, but that would be fine for pre-e applications. He could upgrade the nozzles/bodies later on if he wanted and still be close to the $400 budget.

For that size lot, he'll probably want to consider tank capacity. An acre is 43.56k ft2[/sup], and most things we spray call for about a gallon of carrier per thousand... so the 15gal would require three fills per app and the 25 gal would require two fills. For spraying pre-e twice a year, a couple extra fills is probably not a deal breaker, but the extra capacity would be nice if he planned on more frequent applications. That said, be sure to subtract square footages for the house, driveway, parking and other non-turf areas. Chances are he could be under 30k ft[sup]2 of turf, which could save a refill on the 15-gal model.










As J_nick mentioned, rolling his own is also an option. He could buy something like a Chapin 97300 or Chapin 97500, drop it in a Gorilla Cart, and attach or fab some sort of boom on the back. Then he could use the cart for other stuff throughout the rest of the year.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

For math reasons, I checked his lot on Find Lot Size. His total lot is 48K, and 39k is yard.

Good suggestions so far, I think 25G would be the minimum capacity I would suggest for him.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't have any experience with any other tow behinds, but I would go with a 25 gallon for the reasons mentioned above about refills. As for a brand I don't think it's a big deal until you get to the nozzles. I've been using nozzles from Atwood's and their performance is ok, but they drip when I shut off the pump and it irritates me. I will be up grading to TeeJet nozzles and bodies for my tow behind within the next couple of weeks.

One thing I dislike about my pull behind is that it can get sketchy in tight places, especially when trying to back into a corner. Make sure it comes with a wand to spray in the corners and around objects like trees and such.


----------

